# L'Italiana in Algeri L’Opéra National de Paris 1998 DVD?



## crumpybumpy (May 22, 2016)

I am relatively new to opera and love it...I want to watch opera productions that are as close to what the composer and librettist wanted..but then.....I was supposed to see "L'Italiana in Algeri" at the Met Opera on October 29----we show up around 7:30 PM to see a Show Cancelled sign taped on the front door with police all over the place. We find out that someone during the Saturday Matinee of Guillaume Tell scattered ashes of their mentor in the orchestra pit and it was considered a threat so both performances were cancelled that day and the Met Opera was taped off as a crime scene.

So I became obsessed with this opera. I watched the 1986 Met Opera production DVD starring Marilyn Horne and loved it, and then my local libarary had a copy of the 1998 L’Opéra National de Paris starring Jennifer Larmore, Bruce Ford, Simone Alaimo, Alessandro Corbelli. It was....startling. The complete opposite of what I look for in an opera....but the music and singing were beautiful. I kept rewatching it...more times than the Met Opera version which I'm almost embarrassed to admit and I'm not sure why I keep rewatching it hahah. WHY would they make a production like this?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? If any of you have seen this DVD I would love to read your impressions of it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I know she recorded it on CD, never heard of a DVD, sorry.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Found it, very expensive though.


----------



## crumpybumpy (May 22, 2016)

That's definitely it


----------

